# Easter sunday



## Uncle Bob (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Morning Ya'll,

It's Easter Sunday.  Please believe that God loves you; and, I'm working on it.

Wishing the best for you and yours,

Uncle Bob


----------



## pyrguy (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter


----------



## JBI (Apr 4, 2010)

A very Happy Easter to you UB, and to all who celebrate this day.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks UB and the same to all. jp, The prodical son.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 4, 2010)

UB: Back at Ya! I no your are warm and fuzzy under that armor!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 4, 2010)

OK........ yada........ yada........ yada

Well, seriously, hope ya'll have a great day.


----------



## packsaddle (Apr 4, 2010)

Spend some time today contemplating the innumerable blessings in your life.

Dwell on them for a little while and then give thanks to Jesus, the source of your blessings.


----------



## peach (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel sincerely blessed with my friends on this BB.

Happy Easter


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got back from Lake Michigan a little while ago so a belated blessed Easter to all of ya and remember to make everyday a celebration of Easter and it's meaning.


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 5, 2010)

Like FM Bill, I was a day late and a dollar short on this posting, but I hope you all had a good Easter and celebrated the risen Lord and Savior.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 5, 2010)

me too. . .

Let me simply add:  He is Risen!


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 11, 2010)

I must now be last for sure, same wisdom from ALL ABOVE!


----------

